# Canine Carryouts?



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

So, we saw a bag of Canine Carryouts treats on sale at the store, pizza flavor and chicken, for like a dollar. So we got a few bags just to try them and the dogs LOVE them. Anyone else's dogs like Canine Carryouts?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I had never heard of them, so I looked them up. They have too many ingedients that my dogs are allergic to and don't need, so I don't think I will be trying them for my dogs. I feed freeze dried chicken or duck treats made in America.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

However in North Carolina those can be pretty pricey, like for 4 chicken jerkey treats once it was about $5 dollars, and that's a bit rediculous.

And freeze dried stuff- those are insanely priced.

What's weird is these treats are pizza flavored. LOL!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I know you think you got a good deal, but I just looked at the ingrediants and there's a lot of ingrediants that are no good for us or our chis. Corn Syrup, Wheat flour, Animal Fat, etc. I don't know if you're trying to feed a no-grain food, but this stuff is cheap for a reason. This was the Pizza flavor ingrediants. Because I can't trust the ingrediants of the treats that's on the market now & like you said, can't afford the better treats, I am looking into buying a dehydrator to make my own treats. Or you could just use your oven to dehydrate. You could by discounted meat like chicken or beef. They would make excellent jerky treats. Or chicken livers are really cheap. One container cost about $1.00. I don't give treats because, to my chi, The Honest Kitchen food and the Ziwipeak food is a treat to her, as she loves these foods so much. But when she does want a little something more, I might give her a baby carrot, a little banana, a raw or cook scramble egg, & when my garden comes in, she loves green beans. I know these are good for her because they don't have preservatives.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I know they may have been cheap, but there's a reason. Those treats basically look toxic in my opinion. Corn syrup, soy flour, wheat flour, corn starch, sugar, salt are all not good for dogs, not to mention all of the artificial preservatives and colors. Looks like the equivalent of feeding your child Twinkies as a snack.

There are healthy alternatives to snacks for your Chi. Like Lisa said, making your own dehydrated meat is a great idea. You don't even need a dehydrator. You can cook thin strips of meat in the oven at a low temperature for 7-8 hours and you'll have tasty snacks for your Chi that are completely natural and pretty inexpensive. If you just Google "how to dehydrate meat without a dehydrator," you'll see tons of instructions. If you're willing to pay the extra buck for your Chi's health and you want premade snacks, look into bully/pizzle sticks. They are dried bull "private part," if you know what I mean. They might not appeal to you, but dogs love them and they're a great workout for their teeth. They last quite a while too with smaller dogs like Chis. I'm not sure how much they cost in the US, but I just ordered some from the UK and they were $.65 per stick, each being 5 inches long and varied thickness. I'm assuming you can find them even cheaper in the US, since the US basically has everything available at lower prices.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Never heard of them but I just make my pups jerky in the dehydrator so I know whats in them.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Everyone - To be honest though the treats aren't quality mom still LOVES them for some reason and I don't like them but the dogs are doing fine eating one or two of them every now and then...

And don't we eat desserts such as cake, ice cream, etc it's not good for us but it doesn't hurt us if we just eat some of it as an occasional treat, right?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

EmberLuvu said:


> Everyone - To be honest though the treats aren't quality mom still LOVES them for some reason and I don't like them but the dogs are doing fine eating one or two of them every now and then...
> 
> And don't we eat desserts such as cake, ice cream, etc it's not good for us but it doesn't hurt us if we just eat some of it as an occasional treat, right?


You're very right about the deserts! Too many deserts do cause health issues tho. Chis, being as small as they are, are very sensitive to poor quality, toxic & unhealthy foods and although your chis are enjoying them & seem to be not visually affected by them, they are doing damage internally that will show up at some point. They can show up as allergies, hair loss, poor digestion, etc. 

You do what you think is right! I've become very active in feeding my family & my chi more healthy choices because I want my chi to be a part of our family as long as possible.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

my dexter doesnt even like that stuff lol. tried it years ago and the smell is like rubbery, no thank you :lol:


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I wouldn't feed those treats personally- they have too many ingredients that I don't want to feed my chis. I would prefer to give them healthy treats since I feed a good food- I don't want to ruin it by feeding low-quality treats.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

EmberLuvu said:


> Everyone - To be honest though the treats aren't quality mom still LOVES them for some reason and I don't like them but the dogs are doing fine eating one or two of them every now and then...
> 
> And don't we eat desserts such as cake, ice cream, etc it's not good for us but it doesn't hurt us if we just eat some of it as an occasional treat, right?


There's a difference in a homemade cake from _real_ ingredients and then a store bought grocery cake that's made from half artificial ingredients. The preservatives and colors are enough to make me dislike those treats. The other stuff, like the grain flours, I would compare to feeding your lactose intolerant child ice cream whenever he or she wants a snack. Just my strong opinion, but you're entitled to feed your girl whatever you want. I myself only eat all natural and minimally processed foods, so I wouldn't give my Chi any less.


----------

